# Phone photography



## Rich1867

I know it's not technically photography, but can anyone advise settings to use on a phones camera to take good pictures of my tank. I've recently added Danio Tinwini to my tank, but they dont stay still or swim slow enough to take good pictures and all come out blurry. I currently have a galaxy S9 if this helps.

My wife does have an entry level DLSR which I'm going to start trying to use in future,  but for ease of using my phone and tips would be great.


----------



## Zeus.

Hi Rich

Whilst a phone camera cant really compare to a DLSR, they can be very handy and pics can be pretty decent. I use a Motorala G6 which will have a lesser camera to your Galaxy G9 and I do use that for the majority of my pics to the forum. 
I have my Win10 PC setup and using Google Chrome and via a Google Chrome login all the pics I take on my photo get sync to the PC and use the Google app 'Photos' to view them and normally just use the 'Snipping Tool' (its std on Win10) to 'snip' the portion of the pic I am after posting, then goto Edit in snipping tool select 'copy' and then just paste (Ctrl-V) the the image into the post- works a treat. 

Zeus


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

If it’s the fish you want to get a photo of, looks for a sports mode which should have a quicker shutter speed. 
For tank shots experiment with focussing the camera in different places in the tank by clicking on the screen with your finger


----------



## Rich1867

Thanks guys, some great tips there. I'll give them a try and see how I get on


----------



## BanKick

Try setting the sport mode with a shorter shutter speed. Also, play with the camera focus.
Often, photos were taken with the phone turn out to be much cooler than those taken with the camera. I can even give you a good example. When I wanted to take a photo, my camera broke down. The power button didn't respond to my actions.  I couldn't cancel this shoot because I had been preparing for it for too long. About a month before it, I found a cool location on https://www.aperfectspace.com, agreed with models and makeup artists.  In the end, I did all the shooting with my iPhone, and the result impressed many.


----------



## Andy Pierce

Get a tripod if you don't have as well.  That helps a lot.


----------



## ScareCrow

I've found recording video clips and then capturing frames from it using an app called video to photo, works best for me. Still no where near as good as what others achieve though.


----------

